# Starting a business in Lagos



## Mel Maxwell (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted a bit of advice really. Me and my partner are moving to Lagos in 6 weeks and we're trying to set up our pool & garden maintenance business in Lagos. We've been doing the same in England but we've decided we've had enough and we love Lagos so are taking the plunge. Has anyone got any advice for us please to try and drum up some business.

Many thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just buy a copy of Portugal News from WH Smiths and see who else offers similar services or search online.

I think more importantly you should first take advise on starting a company and the differences in employment, self employment, accounting, licencing etc in Portugal, it is more complex and difficult here than UK.

I also think you'd find it extremley difficult to break into a market, that would surprise me if it wasn't already saturated with established buisnesses.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, I don't know what type of advice you really want but if it's concerning ways to get clients I believe I would have a chat with local constractor's and see if it is possible to work out some type of collaboration. Hope this helps.


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

We're just outside lagos and there seem to be quite alot of pool people, there is a big one Solpool that we used to use before we got to know our neighbour who now does it for us, he only works 4 days a week. We're out for good in a couple of months and will be looking for a couple of days work. it all works out for yu.
Jean


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

My feeling is that if you are really good at what you do, you do it better than anyone else, you work harder than everyone else and charge less than anyone else then you will definitely find a niche.

Having said that if you are not happy to work dawn to dusk seven days a week for far less money than for the same job in the UK then it would certainly be easier to stay in the UK.

Don't overlook the cost of marketing, get lots of cards printed and spend time talking to people who may want your services. Lot's of folks are intererested in dry gardening and moving more towards succulents and mulching rather than lawns that use loads of expensive water, try and specialise in something like that to give yourselves a USP.

Pool management needs to be done really carefully, if you have the equipment and the support contacts, (chemicals, pumps, covers, heaters, etc) and are still able to do it cheaper than a Portuguese gardener then you will quickly build a portfolio. But let the client down once and you have lost them.

Collecting money from clients will be a headache, get them to pay regularly or you won't eat.

It WILL be hard work, you WONT see much of Portugal but you will be able to develop a useful business if you work REALLY hard, keep everything transparent and you sell it well.


----------



## Anthea 01 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi 
Did you set up your gardening business?
I am currently looking for a gardener for our house in Lagos, ideally we would want to meet with you between the 31st July and 13th August to discuss our requirements, 
(we have communication problems with the gardener we have used up to now, he doesn't seem to understand we would like the garden to be private and we often turn up to find trees and hedging ruined by use of a chain saw!)

Please let me know if you are interested
thanks
Anthea


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I'd be fascinated to know how this went, is the OP still around?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

notlongnow said:


> I'd be fascinated to know how this went, is the OP still around?


Me too but I think 'reality' set in


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi All

How often do you see someone Post a question and get help and then disappear. If you look at the answers all very good answers and how sad the OP couldn't even be bothered to say. THANKS

Sad

Peter


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> How often do you see someone Post a question and get help and then disappear. If you look at the answers all very good answers and how sad the OP couldn't even be bothered to say. THANKS
> 
> ...


yes, a point well taken


but this poster never actually logged in again after asking the question - so didn't see the answers

maybe just forgot to bookmark the forum & forgot where they'd asked.........?


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> How often do you see someone Post a question and get help and then disappear. If you look at the answers all very good answers and how sad the OP couldn't even be bothered to say. THANKS
> 
> ...




Aw I love this site.
And you are right peter. 
hahaaaaaaa


----------

